# hama card reader 19in1

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe einen hama card reader 19in1 mit einer eingesteckten SD Card angeschlossen. Wie bekomme ich es hin, das hal in kde das Gerät an den Gerätemanager übergibt?

dmesg

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...                                               

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices                                   

usb-storage: device found at 3                                                        

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                             

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage                                  

USB Mass Storage support registered.                                                  

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       Photosmart M540  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS      

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] 1950721 512-byte hardware sectors: (998 MB/952 MiB)                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00                                             

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] 1950721 512-byte hardware sectors: (998 MB/952 MiB)                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00                                             

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                 

 sde: sde1                                                                            

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk                                        

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0                                          

usb-storage: device scan complete                                                     

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Recorded entity not found                               

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled sense code                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK          

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]                                  

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error                                  

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 1950720                                       

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 1950720                                 

usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 3                                                    

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                       

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                        

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices                                   

usb-storage: device found at 5                                                        

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                             

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hama     CF  Card Reader  9317 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0          

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk                                        

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0                                          

scsi 9:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Hama     SM  Card Reader  9317 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0          

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk                                        

sd 9:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0                                          

scsi 9:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Hama     SD  Card Reader  9317 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0          

sd 9:0:0:2: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk                                        

sd 9:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0                                         

scsi 9:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Hama     MS  Card Reader  9317 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0          

sd 9:0:0:3: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk                                        

sd 9:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 0                                         

usb-storage: device scan complete                                                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

sd 9:0:0:2: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery                          

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

sd 9:0:0:1: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery                          

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

sd 9:0:0:3: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery                          

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                     

sd 9:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery                     
```

Muß ich etwas aus /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy nach /etc/hal/.. kopieren?

----------

